# Plug for Pledge Multisurface!!!



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, get thee hence to a store and buy the pretty silver bottle of Pledge Multisurface. My Lyme left me pretty shattered these past few weeks and my house was a living breathing germ infested dirt bowl. So I saw this stuff on TV and thought, "Hey, what have I got to lose..."

I started humbly enough, on wood surfaces...then got bolder and took it into the kitchen for the table, then got even bolder and hey, since I was in the kitchen, hit my stainless steel appliances. By now, I am dancing a jig (albeit a slow painful one) as I hit the counters, the wood cabinets...then I say...hmmm...and got the black shiny surfaces of the nuculator and dishwasher...tripping over my feet in joy (or that could have been the Lyme again) I dance it into the basement where I did the TV, the bar surface, all electronics...then...dare I hope? Into the bathroom, for mirrors, counters, it even got toothpaste off the sink. I was able to complete every surface in every room with ONE BOTTLE in my hand instead of Clorox cleanup this, pledge for that, windex for the other. And those surfaces shine, not one streak anywhere!!! Hit the woodwork as a final hurrah. About a dozen cleaning cloths later, I was done done DONE. Course, still wanted the the Clorox for the toilets, but I am sold. Give it a shot! Cut my housework by about half at least since I could just use one product for everything in a room. Oh, and no buildup noted.

Did note, that on sticky 4 year old leavings (as in child, not sticky messes that were 4 years old!) on the table, I had to hit it and leave it sit for a minute first.

Sold!


----------

